# Newbie wants Leleupi and Tiger Barbs in 29g tank



## neworder (Oct 28, 2009)

I bought a used 29G Tank. Size is around 30Lx13Dx18H - I have always wanted to get some Cichlids and went to LFS and talked to them and was told my tank was to small for any Cichlids so bought some Tiger Barbs and Tetras instead. After reading the cookie cutter set up for a 20GL/29G on this site (sorry, board will not let me post a link since I have under 5 posts)

I see that I could get some yellow Leleupi fish and was hoping I could mix some tiger barbs with them. The Leleupi and Tiger Barbs would be the only thing in the tank, unless people recommend also putting something else in there. Are these compatible with each other in such a small tank set up? If this set up would work, how should I stock the tank? Right now the tank has natural colored gravel. Is this OK or do I need sand?

I want to make sure I do this right and if it is even feasible.

Right now the tank has 3 Tiger Barbs and 3 Congo Tetras, but I will be taking the Tetras out.

Thanks


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

A single pair of leleupi would be fine in a 29 with the Barbs, though I would increase the # of barbs,

When the pair breeds, the gravel may prove dificult for the new fry (they can get lost in it) and I don't like that food and poo fall into it and are much harder to vacuum out during water changes than in sand bottom tanks.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I single pair of leleupi _might_ just work, but you will want to watch them. Personally I would not put leleupi in anything under a 4' tank. Adult male leleupi can be nasty fish. I keep mine in an 8' tank and they are old - at least 5 years. Nobody messes with the leleupi males in that tank. Certainly not my frontosa, and even the calvus tend to give the leleupi a wide berth.









_Adult male N. leleupi_


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

He looks angry :x


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

What if the pair is not male female but male male or female female?
Can the leleupi coexist?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

2 females may work, but 2 males is a recipe for diaster.


----------



## neworder (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.

I am trying to find what might be the best combination of mixing Tiger Barbs and Cichlids in a 29G tank. Any other suggestions are welcome.

BTW - Nice Photo!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Try looking at the cookie-cutter stocking suggestions for a 29g in the Library section as well.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_29g.php


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

MalawiLover said:


> 2 females may work, but 2 males is a recipe for disaster.


I agree. One of the prime reasons that make cichlid keeping so interesting is that you can observe the fascinating natural behaviors of these fish in a tank. A huge part of that is breeding behavior, and the whole behavior observation aspect of the hobby is even more pronounced in Lake Tanganyika cichlids than in others. Obviously you won't get that with two females ;-)

As an aside, one of the most enjoyable tanks I have ever had was a 29G with Bolivian Rams. They get along splendidly with Tetras and other peaceful community fish. They are colorful, fascinating to watch, and breed readily. I've found them to be ideal fish for that size tank.

I've later tried P. Saulosi in that tank (one of the smaller, less aggressive mbuna), and subsequently Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (a smaller, less aggressive Tanganyikan). Neither of these setups worked well in the long run.

Just my 2c

Frank


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

fmueller said:


> I single pair of leleupi _might_ just work, but you will want to watch them. Personally I would not put leleupi in anything under a 4' tank. Adult male leleupi can be nasty fish. I keep mine in an 8' tank and they are old - at least 5 years. Nobody messes with the leleupi males in that tank. Certainly not my frontosa, and even the calvus tend to give the leleupi a wide berth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just love that photo. I also have a tank with 11 leleupi juvies. IÂ´m gonna move them from a 30 gallon tank to a 66 gallon tank in a while. IÂ´ve would not have them with tiger barbs.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a pic of one of my juvies.









By thesweed, shot with DMC-LX3 at 2009-10-30


----------



## kerogirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Tiger Barbs seems to work great in any setup i have 3 in a 55 with many cichlids


----------

